# Thoroughbred / Quarter Horse or Tennessee Walker / Quarter Horse?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks more TWH than TB, to me. Plus, he's a cremello, and you're more likely to find the cream gene in TWH than in TBs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I see a lot of TWH influence there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cat said:


> I see a lot of TWH influence there.


Heck, if the OP had said "Here's my 3yo cremello purebred TWH" I wouldn't have doubted it for a second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Agreed! As soon as I saw his pic the first thought that came to mind was TWH.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is pretty. he looks liek he has smooth gaits. my guess would be what your uncle said twh x quarter.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I vote TWH/QH also-he is built much like my guy who is that cross......


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

stevenson said:


> he is pretty. he looks liek he has smooth gaits. my guess would be what your uncle said twh x quarter.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0wUzVa7o_s I don't know if you can see it in the beginning, but when he runs, he looks so smooth! I haven't tried to run him yet, because he's still greenbroke and we don't have a round pen to use. Haha.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

He looks just like the horse I am leasing who is thought to also be a TWH/QH cross. He's very well gaited and sturdy.


----------

